# Suppose to send Tinkerbelle to be pasture bred in June but....



## PattySh (May 14, 2012)

I noticed today that she is a little round in the tummy (not huge) and her belly button shows a little (don't remember that). ALso she has a large vein showing on each side of her underbelly (that's what concerned me because I remember when my horse was pregnant she had that)) Her teats are a bit larger than I remember and are pink and her udder area skin seems looser and  is wrinkly,but  not enlarged at all.  She was AIed in Sept and I saw blood afterwards so we were told by the AI guy we missed her, I couldn't catch her in heat and I decided just to wait and pasture breed to to get a spring calf. If she took I am assuming she'd have a udder by now and be huge, right???? She was 2 in Dec.so are the changes just growth and age related?


----------



## Cricket (May 15, 2012)

OOOOO!  Was she bred at the beginning or end of Sept?  Have you tried bumping a calf?  Usually at about 7 months you'd be able feel a calf on her right side down low.  Think I'd have her vet checked before I sent her out.  Maybe the reason you couldn't catch her in heat is that she wasn't coming in.  Keep us posted!


----------



## jhm47 (May 15, 2012)

She should be showing quite a bit by now if she was bred.  Actually you won't lose anything by taking her to a bull.  If she's bred, no problem.  If not---bingo!  

As to the blood after breeding, this means nothing.  Many cows show a bit of blood after being bred.  The blood comes from the follicle rupturing when they ovulate.  It's normal.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 15, 2012)

Surprised the AI guy told you that.  Sounds like she may be bred. I think I'd probably have her palpated too, so you can skip the hassle of loading her and taking her to the bull.


----------



## PattySh (May 15, 2012)

She was AIed Sept 16 so if it took a calf would arrive June 25 or so.  She was bred to a Jersey bull that throws small calves. The blood was a few weeks after that's why he thought she was ovulating again and we missed her.  She is going to stay at my "hay guys" farm who is an ex dairyman who now has herefords. I will ask him to check her for me before we move her over. Meanwhile I'm going to go feel her over. I too am thinking she should have more udder and be larger. Hadn't even thought about a possible pregnancy until I noticed the veins on her belly were  much bigger yesterday and her belly seemed lower.  ??????????? Geez, I don't have this cow thingy mastered lol.


----------

